# July 2016 CSUSA Group Buy



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 13, 2016)

*This Group Buy has the required number of members to participate.
*



*Welcome to the July 2016 CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its entirety.*

*READ THIS ENTIRE POST*

*YOU MUST *
(1) Private Message me and
(2) Post in this tread
* IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE*.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by *July 22*. I will do my best to use USPS Medium Flat Rate Box (online postage price of $11.95).  Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary (for example, if your items will fit in a Small Flat Rate Box, I will return the different).  FYI: Boxes and razor stands almost always require additional shipping. This buy is open to only USA shipping addresses (sorry International folks…this is my first Group Buy and need to keep it a bit simple)

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want.
***New IAP guideline** Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!*
For reference:
$100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50.
Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!



*The Specifics*

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a limited buy. *This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until Friday, July 15  at 11:59 PM P.S.T., whichever occurs first. *

*IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. Sorry, but it's not right to others who do things on time to have to wait for others who do not.*

*I will post in this thread when 10 participants have been reached. *


*REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:*
There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
*• 1. PM me to get in – first 10 in are in.*
*• 2. Must have a USA shipping address.
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 10 is met.*
*• 4.* *New: *In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No insurance on my shipment." Additionally on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits” and your insurance selection.

I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to.  Please note, download the spreadsheet at the bottom of this thread...directly above my signature line. 

In the Excel document, there is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!


*DEADLINES:*
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Saturday, July 16 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Monday, July 18(Midnight – CST)


*PAYPAL ONLY:*
I will be placing the order by *Wednesday July 20*. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate.

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes, and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. *If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, please add 4% Paypal goods and services fee.*
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. l try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.


*SHIPPING:*
Will be defaulted to published USPS Medium Flat Rate Box for online postage price of $11.95.  It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there.


*KITS AVAILABLE:*
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.)* Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.*
_Special spreadsheet notes in red:_
· _PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
·_ Razors have their own quantity discount._
I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me.

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added.


*BACKORDERED ITEMS*
There will be *NO backorders*. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.


*CLOSEOUT ITEMS*
There will be *NO CLOSEOUT ORDERS*. Items will be refunded without any questions.


*SHIPPING INSURANCE:*
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I can not and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.* You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order!*


*More Information:*

The attached spreadsheet _July Group Buy _ will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%.

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0% (only applicable if you’re NOT using the Friends and Family option in Paypal). Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: *
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_July2016.xls*

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum and your insurance option. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled-in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.







I would like to emphasize something again... It helps me keep track of things easier when you change your excel filename to:
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_July2016.xls*[/QUOTE]


Click here for a different version of the excel document
View attachment CSUSA_July2016_Group  V2.xls


----------



## Silverado (Jul 13, 2016)

*Group Buy*

Please count me in for a min of 10 Artisan Kits and I will take insurance.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## SteveG (Jul 14, 2016)

I want to participate in this group buy, will buy at least the 10 kit minimum and I decline purchase of insurance.

Thanks for coordinating this buy.
Aloha!


----------



## jsolie (Jul 14, 2016)

I'd like to participate and will buy at least 10 component sets.  I think I'll be okay without insurance.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 14, 2016)

Please count me in. I will purchase at least 10 component sets. I will decline insurance.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 14, 2016)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits

No insurance on my shipment

And THANK YOU!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 14, 2016)

Only 5 more spots left.  Don't be left out!


----------



## vtgaryw (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm in, pm sent.  I will buy the read amount.  I will take the insurance

Thanks

Gary


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 14, 2016)

Im in will send pm
Will buy insurance and buy at least 10


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm in for at least 10 of the Artisan kits. I decline insurance. 
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Grampy122 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Group Buy*

Please count me in for a min of 10 Artisan Kits and I will take insurance.

  Gordie


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 14, 2016)

I am in for at least 10 and accept insurance


----------



## socdad (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks like I got up a bit late this mourning, if there is room I'm in for at least 10  (add insurance) ...


----------



## rkimery (Jul 14, 2016)

I'll be in for 10 plus component sets


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 14, 2016)

Put me on the wait list please.  

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## KCW (Jul 14, 2016)

I would go on the wait list also.  Filled up fast.


----------



## Loucurr (Jul 14, 2016)

I am in for at least 10 - no insurance if you decide to add more.


----------



## rrfd4 (Jul 14, 2016)

If you increase the number, I would be in.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 14, 2016)

Put me on the waiting list please ...


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 14, 2016)

OK...it looks like we are good to go!

The following members are on the group buy:

1.  Silverado: Spreadsheet submitted and paid
2.  [strike]SteveG[/strike]
3.  jsolie:Spreadsheet submitted and paid
4.  Sprung: Spreadsheet submitted and paid
5.  thewishman: Spreadsheet submitted and paid
6.  vtgaryw: Spreadsheet submitted and paid
7.  RDH79: Spreadsheet submitted and paid
8.  Skeleton2014Spreadsheet submitted and paid
9.  Grampy122: Spreadsheet submitted and paid
10. beck3906: Spreadsheet submitted
11. [strike]socdad (replaces SteveG)[/strike]
12. rkimery (replaces socdad): Spreadsheet submitted and paid

You all should have received a message from me that includes my email address.  Please return the spreadsheet to that email address ASAP...but by Saturday, July 16 at the latest.  The sooner everyone gets it in and pays, the sooner the order can be placed.  Please PM if you have any questions.

If anyone does decide to back out, please let me know ASAP as we do have have members who want in on the Group Buy.  

I will update the list as members on the Group Buy submit their spread sheet and pay

Thanks for participating!

Robert


----------



## SteveG (Jul 14, 2016)

I took a good look at my kit inventory, and have decided to drop out from this buy. Congrats to the next in the waiting list...I did it for you! :biggrin:


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 14, 2016)

Jeff (socdad), you're up!   I'll email PM you some info in a few minutes.  

Steve, thanks for letting us know and opening up a spot for the first person on the wait list.


----------



## socdad (Jul 15, 2016)

I am having computer problems, can not open the xl spread sheet on my Mac ... Pass my spot to the next in line ...


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi all,

If you are having trouble with the file on the original post, try this one:
View attachment 151648


----------



## Grampy122 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Group Buy order*

I received my pen kits today. Everything was perfect. Thank you very much for doing this group buy.

  Gordie


----------



## jsolie (Jul 28, 2016)

I got my package safe and sound yesterday.  Thanks, Robert, for coordinating the buy.


----------



## rkimery (Jul 28, 2016)

It's all here! Thanks.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 28, 2016)

Received my package yesterday with everything accounted for. Thank you again for putting this all together, Robert!


----------



## vtgaryw (Jul 28, 2016)

Got my package today safe and sound.  Thanks for putting this together!  Excellent job for your first one!

Thanks,

-gary


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 28, 2016)

Package came yesterday. Everything looks good. 
Thank You for doing this. Was perfect timing for a big order.
Hope you will do another.
Rich


----------



## thewishman (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks, Robert! A great experience and perfectly performed.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi all,

Glad this group buy worked out!  It was exciting getting all of those pen kits delivered...until I needed to actually pack them all up and send them off!  It was nice for a while to have 500+ kits!

I will do another group buy, but not for a few months at the earliest.

I am having this thread closed so please PM if you have any concerns or questions about your order.

Robert


----------

